

Snapshots of the HN "newest" page - one per month - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.penzba.co.uk/HN_Snapshots

======
po
This is fantastic. From my perusal, I don't think the headline selection looks
_that_ different from today. There aren't _that_ many hard-core programming
related articles in 2009 for instance. I personally feel that it is more the
small neighborhood feel of the commenting that has declined than the
headlines.

(Also I had to laugh at this one from Feb 2009: "Confirmed: Apple and Adobe
Collaborating on iPhone Flash")

 _Edit:_ and let me restate what I said from the other thread, I think it
would be an improvement to hide the _total_ karma a user has in the system.
The point is not to gain karma points but to stretch our minds and help each
other. We would retain the feedback about individual comments but they would
not add up to any measurable thing. It would have to be its own reward.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Well, obviously not _that_ fantastic - it's not getting many upvotes, so will
soon disappear. I find that interesting in its own right.

~~~
po
Maybe because you are limiting people's ability to complain. :-D

------
klochner
nothing but a short title and data urls!

    
    
       - No rambling explanation about how you did it
       - No infographic
       - No pontification about why it's interesting 
       - No links to your company or twitter account
    

thank you

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Given some of the questions being asked on this thread

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2252152>

... I thought I'd present for your perusal some historical snapshots of the
"newest" page. These are roughly one per month starting from Feb 2009.

Enjoy!

~~~
CWuestefeld
I think that "newest" is less indicative, since anybody can submit anything,
and if the community ignores it, then little "harm" is done.

It would be more interesting to me to see snapshots of the _top_ articles, as
we move through time. That would also show us what the readers were deeming
relevant.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Stand by ...

OK - done: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2255435>

Again, just one per month, taken on the 15th, and just one on that day, taken
between 15:00 and 15:30 (except for Jan 2011 when that wasn't available)

------
shii
Also of interest: Random highly-ranked hacker news threads:
<http://www.skrenta.com/hn/> by Rich Skrenta
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=jsrfded>

------
ww520
That's nice work to go back in time. If you need to go back for a more
frequent interval in the "newest" page, try
<http://www.previouslook.com/hnews/new>, that snapshots HN newest every 15
minutes.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I actually have snapshots for every 30 minutes back to Feb 2009, but I thought
one per month would be enough. I'm considering summarising and cross-
connecting items, but this was easy enough and gives most of the useful
information. The 80/20 rule, and all that.

------
travisjeffery
The links submitted are just one part of the overall quality of HN, I would
even argue a small part.

What is much more valuable is the quality of discussion in the comments that
is really where HN shines, or used to; however you feel.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Responding to a question in this thread, snapshots of the front page now
available:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2255435>

------
adrianwaj
Snapshots of Front, Best and Ask going back 8 months ago (with comments) in
the archive drop down box: <http://hackerbra.in/> (with search)

------
antirez
Great, this will be a great reference to evaluate changes in the community
given enough time.

